# Installer issues from USB or CD



## nappy-d (Apr 15, 2016)

http://www.qotom.net/goods-121-QOTOM-Q100S+Micro+PC.html


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2016)

Please read: PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## scottro (Apr 15, 2016)

As the images are blocked, hard to tell if the OP was just  trying to advertise something being sold, or has an actual question.  (Which, as the post linked by Sir Dice says, MAY be better answered on the derivative's forums, but it's not as if we actually _support_ FreeBSD here--you post an issue and hope that someone with knowledge sees the post and has an answer.  If you get no answer there, you can try again here, being sure to mention that you got no answer there.)


----------



## kpa (Apr 15, 2016)

The pfSense forum is very active and the developers are present there all the time, I'm sure this can be solved without our assistance here.


----------



## nappy-d (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for your feedback.   I have been to the pfSense forum and they point me to the FreeBSD forum stating that it is a FreeBSD installer they build upon.

Taking that into consideration, I downloaded FreeBSD 10.1 and ran the installer.  I receive the exact error message there at well.  So is this the installer that has an issue?  I know this isn't Windows but I am able to load a bootable Windows ISO DVD or USB image without any issues.  I only used this to rule out it being a possible hardware issue.

Here is the message I receive with the FreeBSD installer.


----------



## kpa (Apr 19, 2016)

Please test with the 10.3 memstick image, 10.1 is already quite old and 10.3 might work differently/better on your hardware:

http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/ISO-IMAGES/10.3/FreeBSD-10.3-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img


----------



## nappy-d (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for that...

Just finished trying this and got the same error.

Any further thoughts?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 19, 2016)

Do what it says: type a . and Enter to give it more time to recognize USB devices.  Maybe do that several times.


----------



## nappy-d (Apr 19, 2016)

Sorry for being dense but I type a and enter?  I do not see that in the error screenshot above.


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 19, 2016)

No type a dot . and then Enter. It's in the screenshot at Yield 1 second.


----------



## nappy-d (Apr 19, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> Do what it says: type a . and Enter to give it more time to recognize USB devices.  Maybe do that several times.


Thanks for that clarification.  several times is an understatement LOL..I've been enter a . (dot) for more than a minute and it's still not getting anywhere. 

Anything else to try or keep entering "." ?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 20, 2016)

If you saw USB detection messages in there, try pressing just Enter.  Or you might have to re-enter the ufs:/dev/ufs/FreeBSD_Install line again, I can't recall.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 20, 2016)

Okay, I have something else.  It would be helpful if you could try this:

Boot the installer and choose Escape to loader prompt from the first menu (could be 2 or 3).
Enter:
`set kern.cam.boot_delay=10000`
`set kern.cam.scsi_delay=10000`
`boot`

Then see if it boots without any additional messing around.


----------



## nappy-d (Apr 20, 2016)

previously did boot_delay will try scsi_delay

BTW, just tested installing Ubuntu desktop 14.03 LTS and it booted from the same USB flash drive without issue.


----------



## nappy-d (Apr 20, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> Okay, I have something else.  It would be helpful if you could try this:
> 
> Boot the installer and choose Escape to loader prompt from the first menu (could be 2 or 3).
> Enter:
> ...



no luck there either with those two kernel options


----------



## protocelt (Apr 21, 2016)

Does the machine use BIOS or UEFI? In either case, are there any options for USB?


----------



## nappy-d (Apr 22, 2016)

Sorry for the late reply.  I have tested many of the settings here in these screenshots but maybe not the right combination.  Ay thoughts?


----------



## JackMaco (Nov 18, 2016)

Was there any movement on this, I am considering purchasing one of these units

Is the issue that USB is not being detected, if so USB2 or USB3?


----------

